# Merino cycling clothing



## Tosho (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey!

I'd like to ask for an advice where are you buying merino wool clothes. My wife will have a birthday soon so I'd like to surprise her. She's fanatical to cycling and I know she wants something from merino wool. I don't know much about cycling nor clothing though but I want something from merino wool that looks good and is not extra expensive. So any advice would be appreciated. Thank you.

Josh


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

I like Ibex, Smartwool, Icebreakers, but what did you have in mind? Jersey? Leg warmers? Jacket? Thin base layer that can be worn both on and off the bike? Makes a difference.

Here is Team Estrogen's wool shop. You could just give her a gift certificate to TE, and let her choose.

Women's Wool Cycling and Athletic Apparel : TeamEstrogen.com


----------



## Tosho (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't really know but I guess I'll start with a jersey. Thank you for the tip with the gift certificate but after some research I found this cycling clothing brand which is stating that their products are from merino wool. Their website is a little bit creepy - you have to click "en" to change language. However those jerseys look pretty well and they seem to be professional cyclists. Do you know something about them?


----------



## stravanator (Feb 13, 2013)

I love anything made of merino wool!  Can't go wrong, from socks to jerseys.


----------



## Killick (Oct 11, 2012)

This company is wonderful to deal with. Beautiful quality, custom made and not super expensive. Bumped into the owner while riding on a trail near Victoria. He recognized my jersey...turns out he had personally made it for me a couple of weeks earlier. 

Cima Coppi — HOME


----------



## Tosho (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you for your tips


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm not familiar with Isadore, but I'm not sure why you think the website is creepy...
It looks like nice stuff.
Rapha is another choice, very nice, but be prepared to pay if you decide to order from them, they are expensive.
The world's finest cycle clothing for women | Rapha


----------



## Tosho (Jul 29, 2013)

I just tried to send a product link to wife's best friend and I could't, she had to find it herself. Since then I don't like that website . Rapha looks good as well. I think I'll make my choice between Isadore and Rapha, but Rapha is a bit more expensive... My favorite so far is assymetric jersey from Isadore.


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

Tosho said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'd like to ask for an advice where are you buying merino wool clothes. My wife will have a birthday soon so I'd like to surprise her. She's fanatical to cycling and I know she wants something from merino wool. I don't know much about cycling nor clothing though but I want something from merino wool that looks good and is not extra expensive. So any advice would be appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Josh


Check the amount of merino wool before you buy. 15% is not what you want to buy .. wa$te on her. You may pay $20 for a GOOD pair of merino wool socks, but they will last her YEARS longer and serve her better = $avings in the long run.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Sierra Trading Post is a good place to search around in. Good merino wool anything is expensive, but you get what you pay for.

Icebreaker Cycling up to 55% off at Sierra Trading Post


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

nOOky said:


> Sierra Trading Post is a good place to search around in. Good merino wool anything is expensive, but you get what you pay for.
> 
> Icebreaker Cycling up to 55% off at Sierra Trading Post


lol .. I just ordered an Icebreaker top from amazon 

*Icebreaker Women's Oasis Long Sleeve Crewe Top*

Amazon.com: Icebreaker Women's Oasis Crewe Bodyfit 200 Top (Blizzard, Large): Clothing

more .. Amazon.com: cycling icebreaker women's: Sports & Outdoors


----------

